# How did Darko play in your oppinion?



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

what did you guys think?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

He played?


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

he is averaging 32 pts per 48 for the Magic.

Quite good!


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

2 points great stats.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He looked confused (not surprising) but good. Made a few nice defensive plays, scored a nice reverse lay in although he did fumble the pass.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I didn't think he looked confused on defense. I thought he did well on that side.

He definitely looked confused on offense but I would guess that could happen with one practice with a new team.

That being said it is a pretty small sample to pull from.

One thing is for sure, he didn't hurt the team while he was out there.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I didn't think he looked confused on defense. I thought he did well on that side.
> 
> ...


 I agree.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

No playing time tonight...wtf...guy is cursed with th constant lies.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

benfica said:


> No playing time tonight...wtf...guy is cursed with th constant lies.



i think its kind of comical. in detroit there was the depth issue being behind sheed and ben and mcdyess, ok with that i guess, and then there was the report that he doesnt always practice hard and when he gets in at the end of the game doesnt seem too thrilled to be out there. what's the excuse now, he's playing behind mario kasun and pat garrity, i dont think that one is going to fly, maybe he isnt going all out in practice, well i assume after last nights game they didnt practice today so that one wont work. the only thing i can think of is the kid is a modern day joe willie namath. the dude must stay out till dawn and arrive when the team bus is pulling away with a crap eaten grin on his face. either that or coach hill is an idiot. maybe both.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

This is the second game after he joined on a back to back. Quit acting like he's been on the team for weeks. It's absurd.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

If he still hasn't played after a month or so, then you should be concerned. Until then, why aren't you guys talking about Carlos Arroyo?

EDIT: Nevermind, just saw the Carlos thread.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> This is the second game after he joined on a back to back. Quit acting like he's been on the team for weeks. It's absurd.


Carlos Arroyo got 27 minutes and took the final shot. Additionally he is playing point, a much more demanding position for a new player.

So no, its in no way absurd.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

md6655321 said:


> Carlos Arroyo got 27 minutes and took the final shot. Additionally he is playing point, a much more demanding position for a new player.
> 
> So no, its in no way absurd.


It's two entirely different situations.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

md6655321 said:


> Carlos Arroyo got 27 minutes and took the final shot. Additionally he is playing point, a much more demanding position for a new player.
> 
> So no, its in no way absurd.


We have practically no point guards, so he has to play. Plus, he's very good at improvising on offense. We also have an abundance of big men that know the offense, so no need to play Darko yet, especially in a close game. Another possible reason for this is showcasing some of our big men for a trade.


----------

